# Product labels and SDS labels: post them or recover them here!



## pdqdl

This sticky is limited to the inclusion of all your Turf & Ornamental Pesticides. Please load any you might have saved up as a PDF file only. Herbicides, insecticides, fungicides, algicides, whatever you got! We'd like to have a copy.

With each post, try to include the text name of the Brand name, the generic name, the EPA number, and a brief description of what the product is for. Hopefully, we will create a repository for all our members to draw upon when they need a piece of information.

Please do NOT post questions about each products use; that should come as a separate thread all by itself. Off topic posts are likely to be deleted.


----------



## pdqdl

Roundup Pro by Monsanto
EPA Reg #: 524-475
Active ingredient: Glyphosate
Use: total kill of almost all plants.

Sorry! I don't have the MSDS (or SDS, for the newer terminology)


----------



## pdqdl

Roundup QuikPro by Monsanto
EPA Reg#: 524-535
Active Ingredients: Glyphosate & Diquat Dibromide

Use: total kill of almost all plants with rapid browning of top growth


----------



## pdqdl

Monsanto original Roundup:
EPA Reg. # 524-445
Active Ingredients: Glyphosate


----------



## pdqdl

Casoron or Barrier (now discontinued). Also: formerly known as Diclomec

This is an odd herbicide that creates a vapor barrier in the ground to soft vegetation, while it does not injure woody vegetation. It's pretty hard to find at a distributor, however. It is excellent for killing Nutsedge in a mulch bed, however.


----------

